# dankung 2040?



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

How do yous rate dankung 2040? Compared to theraband gold?

Any good?

Got the chance for a couple of metres cheap.

Cheers


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

What exactly are you looking for? Can you elaborate more on it?

There is a lot of information about both elastics on this forum.

You probably find your answer and your preference.


----------

